
Twitter Conspiracy Theorist Charged with a Felony in Lynch Threat - ceejayoz
https://www.thedailybeast.com/twitter-user-charged-with-felony-in-lynch-threat-against-muslim-candidate-qasim-rashid
======
bediger4000
Sounds like the target of the threat, Qasim Rashid, had a little trouble
getting Twitter to act: "Twitter ultimately suspended the account", but it
seems to have taken a large number of reports. "... the threat was preceded by
at least a year of unhinged attacks against other politicians and public
figures, peppered with oblique references to right-wing internet conspiracy
theories."

It seems that Pizzagate was among those theories, but it's hard to tell if
"The Storm"/Qanon was part of it. I'm actually kind of surprised that Qanon
wasn't part of it. Those folks really seem to want death penalties, even
though nobody's been charged with the kind of crimes Qanon seems to think are
pervasive.

